# New van collected



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys,
Well just back from Premium Motorhomes nr Doncaster with the brand new carthago I148. This was a van that we purchased at this February's NEC show.
I must say I have been really impressed by the care and attention given to us by this small family company. Nothing was too much trouble and MD, Mathew Herzberg was continually in contact with us throughout the whole process, keeping us up to date with progress. We went to the NEC to compare new model A class vans with single doubles at the rear. We have, in the past always had Hymers but when compared I am afraid the build quality just wasn't up to the quality of the Carthago. The trade in price for our S 650 was also much better than the Hymer sales team and they also agreed that we could take our Oyster sat system off and arranged for Autosound to fit it to the new van,also, we will transfer our gas low and solar system from the Hymer to the Carthago. It's all in the shed at the moment. Auto sounds work at Premium was brilliant. So neat and professional. I would thoroughly recommend them.

Well, the van is just perfect and drives just like a car and at the moment is parked outside the front window so we can just look at it.

Thanks to Premium Motorhomes a really genuine set of guys who if they can keep their customer care at this level as they expand over the next few years could be a very successful company if you are after a Hobby , Carthago or one of their second hand stock.

Cheers........Ned


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Christening ceremony at Peterborough then Andrew  



Jacquie


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats thought about a Carthago myself.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They make really good looking vans.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice van, and isn't it nice when it all goes well and people are happy.

Martin


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Carthago*

Hi Jacquie,
Yes...... Well ok I will just have see what they got in Lidl. Stanley loves it but hasn't got round that he can't kip on the big flat dash that the Hymer had as the new Motorhome has quite a steep dash going down to the windscreen. Dogs! Who would have them. However, he is in the process of finding various places to rest and watch the world go by

Cheers see you there..... Should be there,early afternoon on Thursday all being well......... Ned


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

*Glad you got it*

Hi 
Glad you have it now. we met at the NEC when I also bought one after looking at yours on day two. I wanted to buy yours but you got there first.

Picking mine up at the weekend.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

do keep your annual reports on damp checks returned to Germany. I had not realised until I saw an English translation and they now refuse to repair what I have found was bad workmanship. Screws holding the roof fridge vent had been installed such that the threads were stripped and it was not properly bedded down. The main roof vent also suddenly leaked badly, the sealer had shrunk back in an over large gap.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Carthago*

Hi Daimlermg,

Hi remember it well. Glad you are getting yours so soon. Just a point, when you fill up with water and the truma fills you have to find the dump valve which on ours is in the large compartment in the floor and the press switch on the valve is on the rear surface and is blue, the same as the butterfly switch on the top of the valve unit, very difficult to find the press switch as you cant see it.We filled the tank twice before I located oit and switched it off so the whole system didn't drain down. We had a bit of a confusing time as the books are all in German as Carthago hadn't sent the English versions. It made it impossible to work out all the methods and protocols for working everything out especially on the control panel. Hey ho the joys of motorhoming.

Went to the Peterborough Show as shake down and hopefully due to go to the south west of France on the 11th of may on BFerries by way of St Malo.

Let us know how you get on and the best of luck!!!

Cheers Ned


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ned perhaps you can get the english manual in PDF format and read it on your computer. I got that for my Concorde trough the users club.


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Ned The books are now available in English as Southdowns got me one from Germany last week.

Let me know if you need any info from it.


----------

